# UK steel



## Snufkin (May 16, 2008)

Here is my Bob Jackson Olympus










Not a great pic as it was overcast today.
631 reynolds with reynolds forks, Campy Veloce as I wanted a silver groupset, Campy Neutron wheels and 3T bars, stem and seatpost. 21.1lb as seen, not that thats important. Rides like a dream.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Great Bike*

I've decided that when I get back from my next deployment, I going to buy a Bob Jackson. I haven't decided I'll get the Olympus or Aduax Club.


----------

